# Get Inspired: Worcester's Chris Pennell on life as diabetic rugby professional



## Northerner (May 7, 2016)

Worcester Warriors full-back Chris Pennell was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes when he was 19 years old - but that hasn't stopped him from a successful career in the sport that he loves.

In this exclusive insight into his world, Chris shows BBC Get Inspired's Katie Bailey how he deals with his diabetes throughout a normal day at the club and at home.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/get-inspired/36225872

(short video 10.5 mins)

Wow, exhausted watching that!  Interesting to see how little insulin he needs and how it's basically exercise that keeps his levels good throughout the day. A very fit, active man!


----------



## HOBIE (May 7, 2016)

Will have a look. Thanks Northy


----------



## HOBIE (May 7, 2016)

Good bloke !  Just shows how good exercise is . Worth a watch


----------



## Bloden (May 8, 2016)

Yeah, exercise certainly seems to be the key to better control. What a bloke! He knows his numbers really well.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 8, 2016)

Good stuff and great numbers.  Is he on any basal?  It didn't show it if he is in which case the only insulin he had was that evening meal injection.  Although he's doing lots of exercise I'm assuming his body is still producing some insulin.


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Good stuff and great numbers.  Is he on any basal?  It didn't show it if he is in which case the only insulin he had was that evening meal injection.  Although he's doing lots of exercise I'm assuming his body is still producing some insulin.


Yes, I wondered that as well  I have heard of ultra distance T1s that don't inject for a long race, that may leave them without insulin for many hours. I believe there is a mechanism that allows cells to use the glucose as energy without insulin, which is very efficient in highly-trained individuals, far less so in we mere mortals


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 8, 2016)

Still producing some insulin also obviously helps towards him achieving better control.  After my marathon ride yesterday my control and insulin requirements are still relatively unpredictable.   No rest for the wicked though as it's gardening today.


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Still producing some insulin also obviously helps towards him achieving better control.  After my marathon ride yesterday my control and insulin requirements are still relatively unpredictable.   No rest for the wicked though as it's gardening today.


Indeed, the facto that I am clearly still producing enough to cover my basal needs, at least, is certainly very helpful in the kind of control I have. Enjoy the gardening, I'm going to watch mine grow a bit more wild...


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Indeed, the facto that I am clearly still producing enough to cover my basal needs, at least, is certainly very helpful in the kind of control I have. Enjoy the gardening, I'm going to watch mine grow a bit more wild...



Ha, it's that warm I keep having a break.   I don't really mind mowing the lawns, not keen on cutting the hedges and as for crawling in flower beds picking plants out that are not supposed to be there, even I think though they look nice and have nice flowers, well to me it seems like a waste. As you can tell I'm not really a gardener.


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Ha, it's that warm I keep having a break.   I don't really mind mowing the lawns, not keen on cutting the hedges and as for crawling in flower beds picking plants out that are not supposed to be there, even I think though they look nice and have nice flowers, well to me it seems like a waste. As you can tell I'm not really a gardener.


I'm preserving a natural environment for the wildlife...


----------



## Flower (May 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I wondered that as well  I have heard of ultra distance T1s that don't inject for a long race, that may leave them without insulin for many hours. I believe there is a mechanism that allows cells to use the glucose as energy without insulin, which is very efficient in highly-trained individuals, far less so in we mere mortals



I've been a season ticket holder for his team for years and am amazed how he can control his levels during the ferocity and intensity of the highly charged games. My levels usually go on a Himalayan adventure just shouting from the crowd! 

On the Runsweet site his page does say he takes background insulin in the evening as well as tiny basal doses. What a fabulous advert  he is for sport at a high level with T1


----------



## robert@fm (May 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'm preserving a natural environment for the wildlife...


Including Bonnie and Macavity?


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> Including Bonnie and Macavity?


Yes, they clearly prefer it to my neighbour's clipped and manicured environment!  There are cat nests everywhere!


----------

